# Cars of interest from other nations



## Messy1 (Feb 2, 2012)

I was watching a episode of Wheeler Dealers last night, and this episode featured a British car I have never heard of. A Jensen Interceptor. Being a Mopar fan, I was excited to find out that it had a 440 big block in it. I was wondering if anyone had any first hand knowledge of this car such as performance, handling, acceleration etc., and also any suggestions for other cars that may not be so well known that we can share and talk about.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

A friend used to have one of these around 25 years ago, and it was probably 10 to 15 years old then. Jensen were a small firm who made virtually hand-built performance cars for the 'luxury' market, in an age when the average British 'spots car' was lucky if it had a 2 litre engine, with most being around the 1.6 litre mark.
The Interceptor was powerful, handled well, was very comfortable and nicely appointed inside, and, especially for its time, was a 'looker'.


----------



## Readie (Feb 2, 2012)

An underrated super car. That intoxicating blend of British style prestige coupled with US muscle.
Brilliant.
John


----------



## The Basket (Feb 2, 2012)

Citroen SM is a very distinctive coupé.


----------



## Readie (Feb 2, 2012)

The Basket said:


> Citroen SM is a very distinctive coupé.



Yes..but, its French


----------



## woljags (Feb 2, 2012)

what do you think of this one,from my stable of wedding cars that i run for a friend

its a Armstrong Siddeley Sapphire 346 limo 1955


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 2, 2012)

What breed might that one be?


----------



## The Basket (Feb 2, 2012)

Readie said:


> Yes..but, its French


 
And?


----------



## woljags (Feb 2, 2012)

its a armstrong siddeley sapphire 346 limo 1955


----------



## Readie (Feb 2, 2012)

The Basket said:


> And?



My experiences with French cars has been appalling. Nothing but trouble.
Citroen had a style of their own years ago but, there should be more considerations than just style.

This has style and quality engineering Mercedes-Benz 300SL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

John


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 2, 2012)

Come on now gents please be noted you guys in the UK hadn't even figured out heaters in cars , it was akin to driving with the top down in the winter in a Brit car


----------



## Readie (Feb 2, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Come on now gents please be noted you guys in the UK hadn't even figured out heaters in cars , it was akin to driving with the top down in the winter in a Brit car



Heaters were an extra in 1950's cars and even up to 1990 most were poor..
No asleep at the wheel here....
Hypothermia maybe 

John


----------



## Readie (Feb 2, 2012)

Holden FJ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I like these early Holdens. They made a virtue of being basic.
John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2012)

That Jensen is sweet looking!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2012)

Readie said:


> This has style and quality engineering Mercedes-Benz 300SL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> John



That is actually one of my dream cars.

Another one of my dream cars is the Mercedes Benz 500K. They have one at this old timer Museum/Dealer that I visit frequently. They want 600,000 Euro for it.


----------



## woljags (Feb 2, 2012)

another of my collection this one is one of my cars

daimler EL24 Charlesworth limo 1939,this car has won many prizes


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Great input guys! I'm hoping to see more!! A couple I never knew about all ready!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as Dream Cars, mine has always been the Jaguar XJ-220






I will own one before I die, and hopefully I will not be too senile by then.


----------



## The Basket (Feb 3, 2012)

Readie said:


> My experiences with French cars has been appalling. Nothing but trouble.
> Citroen had a style of their own years ago but, there should be more considerations than just style.
> 
> This has style and quality engineering Mercedes-Benz 300SL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


 
The SM and DS were more than style. In my opinion my French car has been more reliable than friends German cars.


----------



## rednev (Feb 3, 2012)

The top of the line inteceptor was four wheel drive at first glance identical to the two wheel drive version but the dimensions are slightly different .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2012)

woljags said:


> another of my collection this one is one of my cars
> 
> daimler EL24 Charlesworth limo 1939,this car has won many prizes



Can I say jealous...


----------



## jipi (Feb 3, 2012)

rednev said:


> The top of the line inteceptor was four wheel drive at first glance identical to the two wheel drive version but the dimensions are slightly different .


 
The FF even had an antilock brake system... in 1970 !!!

An amazing car is the Toyota 2000GT.
A little sport car from a midlle class manufacturer featuring a modest 2 liters engine...

Today, you won't find this car under 150 000 $


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lets post pictures in our posts for this thread of he cars we are mentioning if possible. Love to see them!


----------



## woljags (Feb 3, 2012)

if any of you get over here sometime i'll take you out in them


----------



## woljags (Feb 3, 2012)

another of the fleet,this time Austin Shearline 1950


----------



## woljags (Feb 3, 2012)

daimler DB18 consort 1952


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Great stuff Bob. How about this one, from the 1970s again - it's the Lancia Stratos, in this case the rally car version. These pics were taken on a Special Stage of the RAC Rally, at Croft, a former WW2 bomber airfield. I think it was around 1975.


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2012)

love that car Terry


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2012)

That is a cool looking car Terry! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 3, 2012)

This is my car 




smart Roadster Brabus Xclusive 0.7L Turbo (low and surprisingly fast)

However my dream car is this





Same basic car but two 0.7L engines grafted together to give a 1.4L engine with two turbos. 10 built and only two remaining (one in a museum)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2012)

Dam, those are some sweet cars fellas!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2012)

This one is one of my favorites for personal reasons. This is my Dad's car. He built it in the style of the early to mid 60's pro stock, super stock altered wheel base Chrysler drag cars from the 60's. It has a very healthy 440 in it, 737 Torqueflite transmission. Out back, the car has been mini-tubbed, and it has 12" wide drag radials, so it has plenty of traction.


----------



## Readie (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a nice car Bryon


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm also a big AMC fan. Although American Motors cars all not too well known, here are some pics of AMC's most famous muscle cars, the AMX and Javelin. AMX was basically a shorter wheelbase, 2 seater version of the Javelin. The top two photos are A 68-69 AMX and 70 Javelin. The 3rd photo is from 71-74, when the AMX was dropped as a separate car, and became a trim level addition to the Javelin.


----------



## Readie (Feb 3, 2012)

The Basket said:


> The SM and DS were more than style. In my opinion my French car has been more reliable than friends German cars.



We'll agree to differ then 

John


----------



## Readie (Feb 3, 2012)

[








Two favs. a mark2 Ford Escort and my Mini CooperS

John


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Always like the Mini in all it's variants through the years.


----------



## Readie (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree, I would have a mid 1960's S in my dream garage.

John


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2012)

I remember the Jensen Interceptor. It looked like a heck of a lot of fun!

A few of my favorites

1957 Chevy Bel Air 2 door hard top.





BMW Isetta





Pantera!





AC Cobra


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's my old Mk1 Ford Escort rally car, in the mid 1970s - wish I still had it !


----------



## Readie (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's my 2.1 L Mark 2 Mexico that I used to compete in the South west speed event championships in the 1980's.
Great fun. like you I'd love to have the car back...
John


----------



## The Basket (Feb 4, 2012)

Ha. The Mini shares a joint BMW-PSA 1.6 litre engine.

So much for 'german' cars.

The DS is considered a classic worldwide so you're not only disagreeing with me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2012)

Well lets see, my favorites (and dreams...)


Mercedes Benz 500K 1934-1936





Mercedes Benz 300SL 1954-1963





Mercedes Benz SLR 2003-2010





1957 Chevy Bel-Air





1967 Corvette Stingray





1968 Corvette





1965 Ford Mustang


----------



## Readie (Feb 4, 2012)

The Basket said:


> Ha. The Mini shares a joint BMW-PSA 1.6 litre engine.
> 
> So much for 'german' cars.
> 
> The DS is considered a classic worldwide so you're not only disagreeing with me.



ha to you as well mate

My 2003 S has the Tritec engine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritec_engine

The other good thing is that Mini's are built here giving some jobs to Brits

I love France and like the French....just not their cars.

John


----------



## The Basket (Feb 4, 2012)

these are 2 of the quickest cars in UK today...Ariel Atom and Catheram 7...there are not the most powerful but since there is so little of em they just fly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2012)

Readie said:


> I love France....just not their cars.



That makes two of us.


----------



## Readie (Feb 4, 2012)

The 7 is a cracker. Have you seen the Cosworth engined version?
John


----------



## Readie (Feb 4, 2012)

I also like these...Lotus Cortina, Holdens ( with all the period trimmings) and Ford Zodiacs.

John


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 5, 2012)

You ought to get reading Retro Ford mate if you haven't already. There are some cracking cars in there (my personal fave was a Mk3 Capri with a 5.0 Lincoln V8 conversion).

I also like classic/retro Fords, particularly Mk1/Mk2 Escort RS1800/2000/Mexicos and Mk3 Capris.


----------



## Readie (Feb 6, 2012)

Tangopilot89 said:


> You ought to get reading Retro Ford mate if you haven't already. There are some cracking cars in there (my personal fave was a Mk3 Capri with a 5.0 Lincoln V8 conversion).
> 
> I also like classic/retro Fords, particularly Mk1/Mk2 Escort RS1800/2000/Mexicos and Mk3 Capris.



I get Practical Classic magazine, I'll look out Retro Ford. Have you seen the 3.5 V8 Mk2 Escort?

John


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 10, 2012)

Not too sure, I have read quite a few Retro Ford mags so can't remember every single car. The things they do to these classics is unreal, especially Anglias. There was a feature on one that had been built to current rally spec! Forget the modern fast Fords, would rather have a modified Mk1/2 Escort or a Capri any day. Bags more character, plus rear-wheel drive.


----------



## Naoned (Mar 12, 2012)

I had the luck to be the passenger of a SM "Maserati" long time ago ( early 70's ? ) , great souvenir !!! Association of a Maserati motor ( what a noise ,just like music !!) and Citroen suspension . Not a real success , but what a car ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2012)

Compared to any super cars of today, I'd rather have a street legal.....





Ferrari 330P4





Lola T70





Maserati 450S





Aston Martin DBR2

Go fast in style and class! 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 16, 2012)

I could not even comprehend how much one of those things would cost to keep on the road money would be far better spent on a classic aircraft like a Chippie , Tiger Moth , Cub , Citabria and I'd have bags of money left over


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2012)

In that case I'd go for a Stearman! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2012)

How would any of these fit your wallet then mate/ 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> How would any of these fit your wallet then mate/ 8)
> 
> View attachment 196254


I'm going for walk be back in 5 make you jealous ........2 minutes later eveyone put their cars in garage had a 58 Tbird, 56 Chev and 68 cuda..... and 2 Days later
Both are 68's one convertable made from spre parts the green one is all numbers matching


----------

